# Owensboro, KY Male 2 yr B&T



## Vicster (Dec 4, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12474731 

Murphy was picked up by animal control as a stray. Murphy is a great dog but needs an experienced adopter or rescue. Murphy does not do well with cats and doesn't like some dogs. Murphy is an extra large boy. He is about 2 years old. If you are interested in this pet please contact us soon. We take in approximately 5000 animals a year and a high kill shelter. If you are not local we can recommend several professional transport services.
Please email us at [email protected]
or call at 270-685-8275. Please Hurry! We are also VERY rescue friendly.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Daviess County Animal Control 
Owensboro, KY 
270-685-8275


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

looks like a perfect police dog.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Hubba Bubba, what a looker


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Oh my gosh, he is gorgeous! Brigiette- now its my turn to back away from the computer!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*



> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAlooks like a perfect police dog.
> Tess in Philadelphia


My thought exactly, plus with his age and em, sounds like he would be a god candidate for police/service work. ANyone know any contacts?


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaver
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAlooks like a perfect police dog.
> ...


He would need to be temp tested specifically for that type of work by an experienced trainer since that's the top priority in selecting a dog. Some PD's prefer to purchase their dogs but that can vary between states and even PDs. Maybe someone in the area has contacts they could ask. Either way he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Wow.. Temps me to forget my No out of State rule..


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Whotta HUNK! Hoping whoever gets him is experienced with training. Handsome, handsome guy! Hope he gets a home soon!


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Any update?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

What about Kentucky Working Canine Associates and Rescue? Brownville, KY 270-597-6328
Don't know anything about them, but the website looks good. They save dogs from kill shelters and train them for jobs. And....They are in Kentucky. Yeah, know it is a big state.
Anyone know anything about them?
Jan


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Any news?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerHubba Bubba, what a looker


I second that!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - X-Large guy in AC in Kentucky*

Great news!!!!

I contacted the shelter. Just got this response.

Thanks Janice for helping with Murphy. How ironic! I have been working with Tammy for two week. Murphy is actually on his way to her as we speak. She has taken from us before and she is taking the other boy, Atlas, this weekend. 


Ashley Clark, Director
Daviess County Animal Control
2620 Highway 81
Owensboro, KY 42301
270-685-8275
http://www.dcac.petfinder.com

I had suggested Kentucky Working Canine. This is who Ashley had already been working with. Looks like two saves from this shelter - 
Murphy and Atlas. Tammy seems to a have a knack for finding the right job for the dog. Let's hope these guys get good jobs.

YAHOO!!!
Jan


----------

